# wheels leaning in



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

I just noticed about a week ago that my rear wheels lean in on the top a little bit, the driver farther than the passenger. Is this normal? or do I need to take it back to the dealer for an alignment?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

nismo78 said:


> I just noticed about a week ago that my rear wheels lean in on the top a little bit, the driver farther than the passenger. Is this normal? or do I need to take it back to the dealer for an alignment?


I seriously doubt it is normal. Usually the camber in the rear is adjusted so minutely that you can't tell that they're not perfectly straight. If you had your dealer do a 4 wheel alignment, I suggest you fire your dealer and start taking your car to a reputable shop. That just sounds like shitty work (from a dealer, am i surprised? No.). A dealership is the last place I would ever take my car. I know enough people that have worked at a dealer to realize that people employed by dealerships are 9 times out of 10 an idiot.

If I can give you a recommendation... take it to firestone. They have a lifetime alignment you can purchase for your car. Its 154.95 or something I believe. If you ever think your alignment is off, just take it to any firestone and they'll align it. It's really nice, we have it on my dads 'vette. I'll eventually get it for my B14.

Whew... sorry about the length, I didn't realize it was that long. haha. I ramble...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The '05 Spec V should be a rear multi-link beam. You should not be able to adjust camber in the rear. If rear wheel camber is out of spec, the rear beam may have bent or the wheel bearings may be going. Either way, it isn't going to be a cheap fix, so get it checked, and (if necessary) make use of that warranty.


----------



## MDeezy (Aug 7, 2004)

Nissan calls its "Beam Rigid with Coil springs"

either way its not independant so camber shouldnt be adjustable, so you'll need to take it in to be adjusted or something fixed or replaced. Hopefully is covered under warantee.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Has the car been lowered?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wes said:


> Has the car been lowered?


Meh, beat me by an hour.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I have over 1 degree of rear camber on each side according to a Hunter. One side has slightly more, can't remember which side. Just one more reason our B14s understeer like crazy.


----------

